# Which MBTI type has the least self-confidence?



## notsoevilmastermind (Aug 2, 2015)

On average, which type do you think has the lowest self-confidence/self-esteem?


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I want to be controversial so I voted INFP on a site swarming with INFPs #WhoLife


----------



## notsoevilmastermind (Aug 2, 2015)

Who said:


> I want to be controversial so I voted INFP on a site swarming with INFPs #WhoLife


Are you an ENTP by any chance lol?


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

INFP without a doubt


----------



## Kamfeth (Apr 16, 2015)

My first thought: INFP


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

My first thought was INFP, but I voted ISFJ. Many ISFJs are type 2 so they need reassurance. Also, maybe it's the Si, but they aren't very assertive. I guess it's a different type of self confidence, though, than the one that INFPs often have.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> My first thought was INFP, but I voted ISFJ. Many ISFJs are type 2 so they need reassurance. Also, maybe it's the Si, but they aren't very assertive. I guess it's a different type of self confidence, though, than the one that INFPs often have.


The same for me - first thought INFP, then thought ISFJ, and voted ISFJ.


----------

